

The last batches of IPv4 Internet addresses will be distributed Thursday - koalemos
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TEC_INTERNET_ADDRESSES?SITE=ALOPE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-02-01-17-11-28

======
zoowar
This is starting to feel like Y2K.

